# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐµ

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» ÐºÑÐµÐ½Ð¾Ð², ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð² ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð» Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÐ¼-Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð» Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ðº Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ Ð² ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   ÐÐ°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð¯ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ñ Ð¾Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð° ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ñ http://www.medlinks.ru/article.php?sid=98658 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² Ð¢ÐÐ 3 Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐ*ÐÐÐÐ¢ÐÐ«Ð Ð¯ÐÐ! ÐÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð°Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼Ñ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð², ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð´Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ñ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ðº Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ñ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐµ!  Ð¡ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ, Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð´Ð° ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð· Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ñ Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

